# Alle per POST/GET übergebenen Variablen abfragen



## Moritz123 (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, _alle_ per POST oder GET übermittelten Variablen in einer abzufragen.
Als Beispiel zu GET gibt es ja $_SERVER['QUERY_STRING'] - gibt es ein Pendant für POST?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## steff aka sId (29. April 2005)

Du könntest doch in einer Schleife das komplette $_POST Array durchlaufen und jeden Wert prüfen.
Greetz Steff

P.s. obs ne Methode gibt die das vereinfacht kp


----------



## Moritz123 (29. April 2005)

Dazu müsste ich aber die Variablennamen kennen. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, die prüft ob per POST etwas übergeben wurde und dann ggf alles was übergeben wurde in eine Varable prügelt.


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	if( isset($_POST) && count($_POST) > 0 ) {
		$sämtliche_POST_Parameter = implode(chr(0x17), $_POST);
		echo $sämtliche_POST_Parameter;
	}

?>
```


----------



## hpvw (29. April 2005)

Noch eine andere Möglichkeit, an die Inhalte zu kommen, ohne sie zu kennen:

```
//geht natürlich auch mit $_GET und $_REQUEST
if (isset($_POST) && count($_POST) > 0 ) {
    echo "<ul>";
    foreach($_POST as $key => $value) {
        //hier kannst Du die Inhalte und Keys natürlich auch
        //an einen einzelnen String anhängen, den
        //Du außerhalb der Schleife als leeren String definierst.
        echo "<li>Übergebener Variable: ".$key."<br>";
        echo "Inhalt:<br>";
        print_r($value);
    }
    echo "<ul>";
}
```
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja auch schon die Funktion [phpf]extract[/phpf].


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. April 2005)

Warum nicht einfach [phpf]var_dump[/phpf] verwenden?


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2005)

Ich denke, dass Moritz die Parametern verarbeiten und nicht nur anzeigen möchte.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. April 2005)

Achso! Na dann…


----------

